# Found my land!



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

After a LOT of patience and looking, I think I may have finally found my dream property.

Pros....

1. Only property on the road. Most of it is range land around me.
2. 80' well already drilled and working on the property.
3. Septic system already installed.
4. Creek runs through the property. Aprox 10' wide and 1.5' deep
5. 200' irrigation well with a 12" casing already installed. Just needs a pump.
6. Water is only 8-10 below the surface.
7. Backs up to the mountains.
8. Closest neighbor is 1/2 mile away. Can only see 2 houses.
9. 81 acres of mostly pasture except by the creek.
10. Lots of sun for solar power.
11. Plenty of wind for a generator.
12. Plenty of water for a hydro electric system.

Cons

1. Lots of rocks
2. Needs to be fenced
3. Lots of rocks
4. 2 trashed mobile homes need to be removed.
5. Lots of rocks
6. Road is not maintained in the winter.
7. Did I mention that there were a lot of rocks?

The good thing is that they are only asking 170k for the land. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!! artydance: :beercheer: :2thumb: 

I guess you need to find a lot of uses for rocks!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL yeah. Building material!


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Not a ton to add other than by the picture that is an amazing looking property. Good luck and I hope you get it.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Is there a house on it or will you be building? What State is this in? Kind of reminds me of where I used to live up in (and around) Bishop California.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats!!!! build a stone house, warm in winter, cool in summer, bullet proof, fire proof, use more stone for walls around property, dam and housing for hydro-electric. I could get "stoned" just thinking of all the uses for stone...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Just noticed the pic is dated 2006, have they been trying to sell it for that long? If so, you should be able to get a really good deal. :2thumb:


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Finding your dream property is AWESOME! keep us updated.Rocks?????? Think nice fence.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats. As has been pointed out the rocks make great building material


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Well water, stream, wind, privacy, all you need now are some rocks to build with and it will be perfect.

BTW take a metal detector over the property, you might find some gold!

Good catch!


----------



## tenntrucker (Jan 8, 2014)

Sounds great, needs fences + lots of rocks = stone wall fences.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations! I really hope you get it. Looks like a beautiful pice of land


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations on finding your land. The stone fences in Europe were the result of lots of rocks. 

I have spent my share of time in rural areas. Every year, there is time taken to gather up rock from fields. You can often see them piled in the corners of fields. 

I have often thought that if I had land, I would gather the rocks with a machine, such as a front end loader, and pile them at the edge of my property as a way to keep people out. If you have lots of rock, you can build a defensive barrier for your property.

Lots of rock would be lots of work to get them moved, but eventually, you would have some cleared land for crops and a natural line of defense.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats!
I've owned two properties without a rock on them. Amazing how much you miss them. I build buildings with stone on both properties, cost me a fortune  . This place was cheap because of the rock, we have about 15 acres that's not too bad but the rest needs a lot of rock picking for it to be arable and even then there will be large rocky outcrops. Lots of work but also lots of building materials. We use it to stretch concrete further in foundations, the daughter used poured rock walls up to 2 foot on her cabin, we collect them and throw in boggy areas of tracks and then cover with our local gravel (rotten granite) great road base and FREE, sell them (ours are covered in lichens and mosses and the city people love them), floors in barns and poultry houses, along fence lines to pin down rabbit netting, landscaping, drainage rubble and lots more. In a situation where we can't truck stuff in (most of the time for us as we have no $$$) we have one more resource.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rock is not a bad thing, a lot of heavy lifting but can save you $$$, especially if you have more labor than money! We have quite a bit but have been amazed how fast we have used what we have gathered since we now live on our land! Retaining walls, raised beds, fill in low spots in the driveway, etc..the possibilities are endless! I also used it in the 12" block basement walls, mixed in with concrete, makes the concrete bill less!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

If they've been trying to sell it since 2006, you need to find out why it hasn't sold. Make sure to check for easements, water and mineral rights as well for rumors/ proof of pollution (what is upstream from you? What is downstream from you?) before you sign on the dotted line. Don't trust your realtor to think of all that for you, they just want their commission check.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats... Make sure you are allowed to build before you buy... Rock is great building material, and use the mobile homes frames to build storage sheds...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

squerly said:


> Is there a house on it or will you be building? What State is this in? Kind of reminds me of where I used to live up in (and around) Bishop California.


It is up here inMontana so bite your tounge. The C word ic banned . . I will be building myself.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Since the well and septic are already in I can build without permits. as long as I build it myself. Up stream is nothing but range land and mountains . Downstream there are cows, hay and wheat fields


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Rock? Those aren't rocks. Those are part of your property defense inventory. You just need to harvest the ammo. Trebuchet!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Rock? Those aren't rocks. Those are part of your property defense inventory. You just need to harvest the ammo. Trebuchet!


Now if you could only make those rocks laser guided......


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Being that it's in Montana I would carefully consider things before building a living space out of rock. When settlers came to our area (quite a ways north of Montana) from Europe many built beautiful stone buildings, well, most didn't spend a second winter in them:chilly: Unfortunately for a few it was because they didn't survive the first one.

The Scandinavians and people from mountainous regions like Switzerland and Austria were suddenly very popular for their building info.

Rock INSIDE of a house though  passive solar, masonry heater, etc.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree with the rest. Use all those rock for building materials! Just think how buff you'll be after hauling all those rocks! Lol


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> If I had land, I would gather the rocks with a machine,... and pile them at the edge of my property as a way to keep people out. If you have lots of rock, you can build a defensive barrier for your property.
> 
> Lots of rock would be lots of work to get them moved, but eventually, you would have some cleared land for crops and a natural line of defense.


*
HayBuster 3106 Rock-EZE Rock Picker*

http://www.donallisonequipment.com/Haybuster_RockPicker_3106.asp


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> *
> HayBuster 3106 Rock-EZE Rock Picker*
> 
> http://www.donallisonequipment.com/Haybuster_RockPicker_3106.asp


It has been a few decades since I did any field work. I was completely unaware of such a device. If a person was at all inclined, you could gather stone for fences, buildings, stone barriers.

In my mind, I was thinking of larger stone, but the size stone that this rock picker gathers is a nuisance and causes damage to other equipment, animals, and crops.

In my daughter's genealogy is a Norwegian relative whose name really was Ole. He was homesteading in North Dakota and had a wife and several children. He had a fairly large stone in a field that he wanted to get rid of and his strategy was to dig a hole close enough that he could drop the stone into the hole and essentially bury it so that he could work the field. He went to the field to work on burying the big rock and didn't come home that night. The oldest son was sent to see about dad and the huge stone had fallen into the hole and killed him. I can't imagine what it took to get Ole's body out, but it must have essentially meant days of digging to make a new hole for the rock to be rolled into.

Rocks are heavy, dangerous and a nuisance, but we know that they are used for building all over Europe, so they have potential.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have seen many use a sledge to help gather rock so they do not have to lift very high.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> It has been a few decades since I did any field work. I was completely unaware of such a device.


I find this particularly funny... 
Since you have lived in North Dakota,
and that rock picker was invented by a farmer in North Dakota, 
and he then eventually sold the design to Haybuster in Jamestown, North Dakota,
(which is now owned by Vermeer)

...but our rock picker was made by Degelman (Regina, Saskatchewan)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There is all kinds of machinery to deal with rocks if you need it. Not sure about the one LincTex posted but the ones with reels like the Degelman will load BIG rocks if you play around a bit. There are also rock rakes for dealing with larger areas, then you still need to pick them or run them all the way off the field










We don't worry so much about them anymore but at least 90% of our rocks have been picked by hand :dunno: can you say "child labour"


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL... I picked many rocks from my grandparents land after clearing it all by hand with loping shears.

I am thinking log house with a pier and beam construction with the piers being concrete and then enclosing the lower end with stone. Then the chimney will of course be of stone with a clay pipe liner. the back wall behind the wood stove will also be stone.

I will have to clear some sage brush and seed after putting in the irrigation sprinkler system. There is already a garden location that was used in the past.

No they have not been trying to sell it since 2006 but they have been trying for almost a year. No realtors are involved, this is a private sale. Out of state owner that inherited it when his father died.


----------



## medicme (Oct 13, 2013)

cnsper said:


> After a LOT of patience and looking, I think I may have finally found my dream property.
> 
> Pros....
> 
> ...


Looks great! Looks like a place in California that was a great dirt bike riding area. 
I'm getting ready to sell my home and put a cabin on some land I have set aside. Mortgage free is my goal! Good luck to you.

"Connie drove a silver Camry with rosary beads hanging from her rearview mirror and a Smith& Wesson stuck under the seat. No matter whatwent down, Connie was covered." 
― Janet Evanovich, Finger Lickin' Fifteen


----------

